

AMZN drops 15% after hours - bdr
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AMZN

======
igravious
So? Doesn't seem out of the ordinary.

~~~
duck
Seems pretty big to me. Here is they why -
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-22/amazon-com-
misses-e...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-22/amazon-com-misses-
estimates-as-web-spending-weighs-on-earnings.html)

